# [2007] Stay123.com ? any reviews of this park/fly discount site



## BethH (Jan 20, 2007)

I found a very good rate on stay123.com for a park and fly hotel night at Newark airport.  We plan on staying for one night before an early morning flight and leaving the car there until our return a week later.

Wondering if anyone has had any experience with this site and how it worked out.  The price was a good $60 less than booking direct with the hotel (Doubletree).  Any advice or recommendations for other hotels welcome! 

Thanks in advance,

Beth


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi Beth,

I don't know about other hotels. But, we have used 123 a couple of times and been satisfied. We usually book directly through the Hilton site for our area airports. However, sometimes 123 had inventory that was not shown on the Hilton site.

Kathleen


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 21, 2007)

There is also a site called www.parksleepfly.com  that was recommended on another website.  You might try them to compare.  Linda


----------



## BethH (Jan 22, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks so much for your help.  Stay123 did have the best deal so we went with them. So far so good, they confirmed our date at the quoted price and the confirmation # shows up in the hotel's online reservation system so I think we are all set.


----------



## jimkimd (Sep 1, 2011)

*Buyer Beware!*

We booked a room and parking in Boston with stay123.com.  We got a confirmation number and thought everything was fine.  The next day we received a phone message saying that the hotel was sold out but we could still book at a higher rate.

That was 2 days ago and they STILL have the rate that is NOT available listed on their website.  

We we finally reached them after several unsuccessful tries, they offered us the same hotel at a much higher rate.  Stay123.com is not to be trusted! 

We have had a much better experience with parksleepfly.com and recommend them, even though their posted prices may be slightly higher.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2011)

Please note that this thread is from* 2007 *- when you use the search function, please make a note of the date, before responding.


----------

